# The dumbest thing's people get offended/upset over



## yuki987 (Mar 29, 2019)

So when i used to be active in the headphone area, Hoping to get idea what i wanted. I settled on the ER4SR after loving the ER4PT, After few months later i had 2 who got offended i liked it more than there headphone choices. One would GET flustered that it leaves the HD600 in the dust and another gave me a PM threat calling me pussy because i stopped a argument??.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 29, 2019)

Saw a girls tweet the other day saying she was looking for "holding hands" in pinterest, and she was very offended because there were only SOFT LESBIAN pictures.... and she was like: why? can't lesbian be real lovers? must they be like best friends and soft?

Ok girl if you want hard lesbian pictures then write that, but if you look for hands holding, what do you expect?

I'm impressed how bored people can get so they can afford those kind of stupid problems in their life xD 1st world problem I guess...

Anyway, just ignore them :')


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2019)

Not only does people get offended/insulted over the most trivial crap, they get offended/insulted FOR OTHER PEOPLE. 

Some people have the emotional development level of that of a child, wanting to live in a bubble wrap society because feeling is all they ever learned to do.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 29, 2019)

I've had a date once that got offended that I insisted on paying for dinner. My parents raised a gentlemen, but if that's 'toxic masculinity' then bitch pay for your damn self and never talk to me again lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2019)

The OP's icon reminds me of the bouncing lamp from Pixar for some strange reason. I'm a Dreamworks fan, so I'm a bit offended by this. >:V


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The OP's icon reminds me of the bouncing lamp from Pixar for some reason. I'm a Dreamworks fan, so I'm a bit offended by this. >:V



#*I* lives matter


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 29, 2019)

Somebody assumed that the legend of zelda is racist because of the gerudo.....


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 29, 2019)

I've recently read a story about a guy who got so offended over his date paying for dinner, he went on the internet to call her a bitch for doing so. He also says he was raised a gentlemen by his parents. Go figure.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

The fandom. Like, seriously, it's only a bloody hobby, and a really goofy one at that. Cool your jets.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 29, 2019)

People who get offended that episodes of a show aren't being released on a timely schedule ( Steven universe fans). Like, how irrelevant to the content of the show, no one will care in 10 years.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 29, 2019)

90% of youtube comments :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Not only does people get offended/insulted over the most trivial crap, they get offended/insulted FOR OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> Some people have the emotional development level of that of a child, wanting to live in a bubble wrap society because feeling is all they ever learned to do.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 29, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


You learn a lot more about the lives of people in the world by going out and talking with them face to face, rather than hearing what a professor tells you in a classroom.


----------



## Bink (Mar 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You learn a lot more about all kinds of people in the world by going out and talking with them face to face, rather than hearing what a professor tells you in a classroom.


Right? That's what I hated most about college, everyone acting like they knew how the world worked because "that's what I learned in college" or hur dur "my progressive friends are passionate about that issue and they said (blank)"

What ever happened to common sense and making opinions based on personal experience?

Erm, so as not to derail the thread the thing I think that's dumb people get offended by is differing opinions... unless an opinion is downright hateful or ignorant (like obviously)... there's no need to get upset I don't agree with you. Even then, you're not going to win anyone over to your side acting like a douche.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2019)

"Hey can you try not calling [demographic] [slur]?" Alternatively, "For future reference, [person]'s pronouns are [x]".

Seriously, no joke: Just look at any Forum wherein moderation has made a "Please do not call trans people traps" clarification / rule change for an example. You'll get to watch dozens / hundreds of users make assholes of themselves insisting "No, it is my right to shit my pants".


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You learn a lot more about the lives of people in the world by going out and talking with them face to face, rather than hearing what a professor tells you in a classroom.



I'm just leaving a comment here to caution people against believing that Youtube videos represent the real world.
(ignoring the content of Mika's video- this is a general thing I'd like to caution people about.)

It's very easy to find youtube videos that would lead you to believe most people living the US are idiots for example:


Spoiler










Of course real Americans aren't a bunch of idiots. This youtuber just didn't include all of the Americans they interviewed who gave the correct answer. Simple.

Unfortunately some people watch things like this and then conclude that everybody else in the world is an idiot except for them. S:


----------



## yuki987 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> The fandom. Like, seriously, it's only a bloody hobby, and a really goofy one at that. Cool your jets.



There allot of worse shit out there but it's pathetic how either walking around in a fursuit and enjoying making cute art is very wrong for stupid reasons.


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 58272


Goddamn, who pissed in his coffee


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm just leaving a comment here to caution people against believing that Youtube videos represent the real world.
> (ignoring the content of Mika's video- this is a general thing I'd like to caution people about.)
> 
> It's very easy to find youtube videos that would lead you to believe most people living the US are idiots for example:
> ...


I would argue most real Americans are in fact idiots sadly; since I am one and must put up with their shenanigans. Though not quite that bad. 

This thread feels like the bait apocalypse.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 29, 2019)

The flat earth discord server is known for banning people who post this pic in there


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I would argue most real Americans are in fact idiots sadly; since I am one and must put up with their shenanigans. Though not quite that bad.
> 
> This thread feels like the bait apocalypse.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2019)

Something more people get offended/upset/insulted over? Disagreements over the fucking internet.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 29, 2019)

yuki987 said:


> So when i used to be active in the headphone area, Hoping to get idea what i wanted. I settled on the ER4SR after loving the ER4PT, After few months later i had 2 who got offended i liked it more than there headphone choices. One would GET flustered that it leaves the HD600 in the dust and another gave me a PM threat calling me pussy because i stopped a argument??.


Welcome to the human race I'd say... sometimes people are just stressed on a particular day and need to vent out; and other times - just passionate about a particular topic (or a certain belief system); and as such - they articulate that passionately with others.

It's when it starts to go over the line though, and starts to make someone else uneasy - is when it's usually time to walk away.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm offended by people who get offended.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 29, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 58272


Yeesh. Being in EMS I know quite a bit of Police Officers. Our department in our area is extremely diverse. A lesbian is the spokesperson and one of the head detectives for our department. There is a trans officer that I know of, and as far as race goes it's a melting pot. Dont get me wrong, there are definitely officers that are bad and cause issues that are highlighted, but to say all cops are bastards... well, that's just complete ignorance.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm just leaving a comment here to caution people against believing that Youtube videos represent the real world.
> (ignoring the content of Mika's video- this is a general thing I'd like to caution people about.)
> 
> It's very easy to find youtube videos that would lead you to believe most people living the US are idiots for example:
> ...



I'm just leaving a comment here to caution people against believing that mainstream news represents pure truth...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

yuki987 said:


> There allot of worse shit out there but it's pathetic how either walking around in a fursuit and enjoying making cute art is very wrong for stupid reasons.


Yeah I don't get it either. It's natural to be afraid of things we don't understand but in regards to the fandom and social norms I think it's more to do with this warped perception of masculinity and acceptance. The male demographic get absolute shit for partaking in something so dainty, so soft, that there seems to be this real fear by the general populous that it'll somehow drag down the gene pool, or something along those lines.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 29, 2019)

People get angry over the existence of vegans and vegetarians, just them existing and not eating meat.

how dare people *checks note* not eat meat, the monsters


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Yeesh. Being in EMS I know quite a bit of Police Officers. Our department in our area is extremely diverse. A lesbian is the spokesperson and one of the head detectives for our department. There is a trans officer that I know of, and as far as race goes it's a melting pot. Dont get me wrong, there are definitely officers that are bad and cause issues that are highlighted, but to say all cops are bastards... well, that's just complete ignorance.


That user's Twitter page is a goldmine of insanity.


> People get angry over the existence of vegans and vegetarians, just them existing and not eating meat.


Apparently veganism is "racist" now, according to "activists" on Twitter. We get that they don't give a shit about animals. Why don't they just come out and say it?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 30, 2019)

I've had relatives get offended that I am eating meat in their presence before


----------



## Wayholka (Mar 30, 2019)

People complaining how things like _Baby It's Cold Out_ being misogynistic and yet say nothing about rap music that sings about bitches and hoes and being pimps while portraying half naked women grinding on a guy in their music videos.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

A (several) friends of mine got upset I ignored his call on discord. I am not legally obligated to accept calls on discord, especially without prior warning.
I'm still training him like a puppy not to do that, same with anyone else who tries to do that in groups, stop getting upset if I don't join.

I don't get how people get upset if I ignore their voice calls on discord when there was no prior request to do a voice call... Just because I am online doesn't mean I want to voice chat you, and chances are I'm most likely talking to other people...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 30, 2019)

A guy I used to hang out with once got offended because I bought myself a chips with salt. 

That's the dumbest thing I have experienced personally.


----------



## yuki987 (Mar 30, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I don't get it either. It's natural to be afraid of things we don't understand but in regards to the fandom and social norms I think it's more to do with this warped perception of masculinity and acceptance. The male demographic get absolute shit for partaking in something so dainty, so soft, that there seems to be this real fear by the general populous that it'll somehow drag down the gene pool, or something along those lines.



Not mention how psychotic they are in there hate too. There nothing sane if they can't handle being told wrong or that its only a very small minority.

More non-furs were crying over kero than any furry was. I have no idea why they shove there views, When there toxic attitude is killing there own community. Because no one gonna listen to a judgemental group that refuse sort out there own issues before giving out advice.



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Welcome to the human race I'd say... sometimes people are just stressed on a particular day and need to vent out; and other times - just passionate about a particular topic (or a certain belief system); and as such - they articulate that passionately with others.
> 
> It's when it starts to go over the line though, and starts to make someone else uneasy - is when it's usually time to walk away.




It's flaw i noticed with audio based groups. It's a ignorant opinion that mutated into fact over the years. Fantastic full range BA drivers are a thing, The ER4SR sounds better than majority of the competition. Seems it stemmed from people who either never got a good fit, ignored its a really netural sound or never tried any EQ. 

The Subreddit I'm ranting about is horrid for it. Got -2 for pointing out there overhyped reviewer fanboying/bias over Dynamic drivers over BA based stuff.  I disagree hard that a pure BA set up can't have good bass or is limited, The ER4 is shockingly punchy with a bass boost.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

The dumbest thing I think people get offended over is actually whatever publicity stunt peta's up to at the time. 

But I kinda feel people enjoy getting in a huff about peta, because sometimes people enjoy feeling angry and superior. 
So maybe this is actually a form of entertainment for them, and they'd miss it if it went away. x3


----------



## Peach's (Mar 30, 2019)

Wayholka said:


> People complaining how things like _Baby It's Cold Out_ being misogynistic and yet say nothing about rap music that sings about bitches and hoes and being pimps while portraying half naked women grinding on a guy in their music videos.



People can complain and talk about whatever they want to, this is the fallacy of relative privation.






 a


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm also under the impression that this 'Age of Outrage' is really only coming from such a small percentage of the population, but for some reason its prevalence is being portrayed as being larger. Maybe it's just because I'm kind of closed off and work with and are friends with people that are very like minded. I think that most people that see something that would be classified as offensive, just shake their head and move along. But again, I could be wrong. Just a thought


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> I'm also under the impression that this 'Age of Outrage' is really only coming from such a small percentage of the population, but for some reason its prevalence is being portrayed as being larger. Maybe it's just because I'm kind of closed off and work with and are friends with people that are very like minded. I think that most people that see something that would be classified as offensive, just shake their head and move along. But again, I could be wrong. Just a thought


It would be great to see some kind of coordinated effort against them online (that *isn't* coming from the Far Right), but now probably isn't the best time given the political situation.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 2, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 58604
> View attachment 58605



There are Native American people who are uncomfortable with terms like this being used outside of their original context, and I feel like it's reasonable to respect that in the simple interest of avoiding being an asshole towards people when you could easily not.
I think "Lauren Hunchar" here didn't put things very well, and tried to sound overly authoritative/prescriptive when it doesn't appear to be her own culture under discussion, but the basic premise is sound IMO.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 2, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 58604
> View attachment 58605


Omg I
Reading the comments of these two person makes me lose braincells.
Time to snatch their  spiritual wigs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> There are Native American people who are uncomfortable with terms like this being used outside of their original context, and I feel like it's reasonable to respect that in the simple interest of avoiding being an asshole towards people when you could easily not.
> I think "Lauren Hunchar" here didn't put things very well, and tried to sound overly authoritative/prescriptive when it doesn't appear to be her own culture under discussion, but the basic premise is sound IMO.


Ah cultural inappropriation :V


----------



## Peach's (Apr 2, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 58604
> View attachment 58605


The spirit world and the reach of gods didn't end at the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 2, 2019)

Here’s a less political one!

Storytime: I work at a small Starbucks inside a Target. We used to have a tip jar like any other Starbucks. Little did we know that a salt-deficient cow working in the clothing department would get offended that we got tips and she didn’t. She complained to management and bam! No more tip jar.

Like, excuse me Karen! You’re not the one making drinks to order! It was actually a customer that wanted us to have a tip jar in the first place because Target’s policies are weird about it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 2, 2019)

The person behind this thread has a history of saying and doing things to purposefully troll people. Often to the point of constituting sadistic behavior. The best thing you can do is ignore their posts.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 2, 2019)

Wayholka said:


> People complaining how things like _Baby It's Cold Out_ being misogynistic and yet say nothing about rap music that sings about bitches and hoes and being pimps while portraying half naked women grinding on a guy in their music videos.


Funny thing is, it was a very progressive song at the time. And the girl clearly wanted to stay, but had to put in some resistance or she would have been considered a slut, because that's how things were at the time. Actually the song was offensive for a completely opposite reason at first: the woman was showing that she wanted to stay and that she was sexually attracted to the guy, how shocking!


----------



## Wayholka (Apr 2, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Funny thing is, it was a very progressive song at the time. And the girl clearly wanted to stay, but had to put in some resistance or she would have been considered a slut, because that's how things were at the time. Actually the song was offensive for a completely opposite reason at first: the woman was showing that she wanted to stay and that she was sexually attracted to the guy, how shocking!



I'm starting to think that many of these feminists and SJW's are just pathological contrarians who get off to making society bend to their will.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> salt-deficient cow


I really like this insult, thanks for bringing this to my life


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2019)

Difficulty in videogames - mainly various "assist modes", easy modes in challenging games, optional helping tools, etc.

There was a huge uproar around rumors of Dark Souls 3 getting an "easy mode", with hardcore fans making a mess over how it's "not close to the spirit of the franchise" and how it'll ruin the game, etc. But thing is, not only most of the time said features are entirely optional, but they also act as a bridge towards less involved and capable players - if anything, I'm _all in _for more people getting into wonderful lore of Dark Souls or enjoying the music and visuals of Cuphead, and for me, "They'll skip on some fun of challenge" definitely beats "They will never play the game because it's too hard". It just feels to me that challenge gatekeepers care less about spreading the games they love and admire, and more about their sense of superiority for beating said games, and that's kinda sad.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 2, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Difficulty in videogames - mainly various "assist modes", easy modes in challenging games, optional helping tools, etc.
> 
> There was a huge uproar around rumors of Dark Souls 3 getting an "easy mode", with hardcore fans making a mess over how it's "not close to the spirit of the franchise" and how it'll ruin the game, etc. But thing is, not only most of the time said features are entirely optional, but they also act as a bridge towards less involved and capable players - if anything, I'm _all in _for more people getting into wonderful lore of Dark Souls or enjoying the music and visuals of Cuphead, and for me, "They'll skip on some fun of challenge" definitely beats "They will never play the game because it's too hard". It just feels to me that challenge gatekeepers care less about spreading the games they love and admire, and more about their sense of superiority for beating said games, and that's kinda sad.


Difficulty settings are such an awesome way to make your game accessible to everyone. And sometimes people choose the easier setting not because they wouldn't be able to beat the harder ones, but because they're not really in it for the gameplay (not a fan of the system, for example) and more for the story, the feels, etc. I hate when people bash on this. 

Also there's so much more to Dark Souls than its difficulty


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Difficulty in videogames - mainly various "assist modes", easy modes in challenging games, optional helping tools, etc.
> 
> There was a huge uproar around rumors of Dark Souls 3 getting an "easy mode", with hardcore fans making a mess over how it's "not close to the spirit of the franchise" and how it'll ruin the game, etc. But thing is, not only most of the time said features are entirely optional, but they also act as a bridge towards less involved and capable players - if anything, I'm _all in _for more people getting into wonderful lore of Dark Souls or enjoying the music and visuals of Cuphead, and for me, "They'll skip on some fun of challenge" definitely beats "They will never play the game because it's too hard". It just feels to me that challenge gatekeepers care less about spreading the games they love and admire, and more about their sense of superiority for beating said games, and that's kinda sad.



Yeah, it's really funny when people complain about games getting an easy mode.

I would kinda understand the outrage if the game got downright dumbed down but most of the times it's a bunch of ppl complaining about an optional difficulty.

Bayonetta literally has a mode where the game plays itself and no one complaints about that lol.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I really like this insult, thanks for bringing this to my life
> View attachment 58622


Why, thank you my crocodillian compadre. May it do you well in the future.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 2, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I'm offended by people who get offended.


That's offensive.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 2, 2019)

this one time I got into an argument with this girl in the youtube comment section of the spongebob squarepants musical soundtrack because I said spongebob was gay. She said it didn't make any sense for spongebob to be gay at all, because he was a sponge and sea sponges were asexual, and of course I knew that but I think the show has shown plenty of times that spongebob can be a little gay.

I mean there was the episode where he and ptraick raised a clam together, there was the episode where he dressed up as a woman and pretended to go out on a date with squidward, and there was that "I like squidward" joke from one of the later episodes. I mean sure I think it's kind of dumb to argue over a cartoon characters sexuality, hell I meant it as a joke when I first said it. Still didn't stop my 6 year old brain from shipping a sea sponge and a sea star. 

Also the musical has this really cute and sweet song called "I guess I miss you." which is a duet between spongebob and patrick and honestly I thought it was pretty gay but whatever its cartoons who cares.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 2, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's offensive.


I am literally shaking


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 2, 2019)

Pronouns. In many cultures getting  pronouns wrong isn’t as offensive as it is in the west. In fact, quite a bit of transgender people will keep using the pronouns assigned by their biological sex because they feel like they shouldn’t erase their entire identity of who they were before. Thailand is pretty big on this apparently. Transgender people literally call themselves ladyboy over there XD which would be considered very offensive here.

I’ll do my best to use the pronouns that the individual wants me to use, but if I get it wrong a few times please don’t get offended. Pronouns aren’t that important. I’ve been called by the wrong biological prononoun quite a bit throughout my life and I didn’t flip out over it because accidents happen.There are so many other things to worry about like getting beaten and being thrown into trash cans for just coming across gay.


----------



## Peach's (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Pronouns. In many cultures getting  pronouns wrong isn’t as offensive as it is in the west. In fact, quite a bit of transgender people will keep using the pronouns assigned by their biological sex because they feel like they shouldn’t erase their entire identity of who they were before. Thailand is pretty big on this apparently. Transgender people literally call themselves ladyboy over there XD which would be considered very offensive here.
> 
> I’ll do my best to use the pronouns that the individual wants me to use, but if I get it wrong a few times please don’t get offended. Pronouns aren’t that important. I’ve been called by the wrong biological prononoun quite a bit throughout my life and I didn’t flip out over it because accidents happen.There are so many other things to worry about like getting beaten and being thrown into trash cans for just coming across gay.



I've come to realize its a respect thing rather than an affirmative identity. People who go out of their way to see you as your sex assigned (mis gendering and dead-naming) at birth are usually hateful bigots, in contrast being in an environment of people who respect you can be very emotionally beneficial.

Of course pronouns are just words, and ideally we shouldn't care about them, and perhaps it might be more helpful for transgender people to see ourselves in terms of a contrast or mixture of the masculine and feminine, but such ideals are great in a vacuum, while transgender people in society are hurting.


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> this one time I got into an argument with this girl in the youtube comment section of the spongebob squarepants musical soundtrack because I said spongebob was gay. She said it didn't make any sense for spongebob to be gay at all, because he was a sponge and sea sponges were asexual, and of course I knew that but I think the show has shown plenty of times that spongebob can be a little gay.
> 
> I mean there was the episode where he and ptraick raised a clam together, there was the episode where he dressed up as a woman and pretended to go out on a date with squidward, and there was that "I like squidward" joke from one of the later episodes. I mean sure I think it's kind of dumb to argue over a cartoon characters sexuality, hell I meant it as a joke when I first said it. Still didn't stop my 6 year old brain from shipping a sea sponge and a sea star.
> 
> Also the musical has this really cute and sweet song called "I guess I miss you." which is a duet between spongebob and patrick and honestly I thought it was pretty gay but whatever its cartoons who cares.



Wait...there's actually people who think Spongebob isn't gay? I'm offended!


----------



## Faexie (Apr 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> this one time I got into an argument with this girl in the youtube comment section of the spongebob squarepants musical soundtrack because I said spongebob was gay. She said it didn't make any sense for spongebob to be gay at all, because he was a sponge and sea sponges were asexual, and of course I knew that but I think the show has shown plenty of times that spongebob can be a little gay.
> 
> I mean there was the episode where he and ptraick raised a clam together, there was the episode where he dressed up as a woman and pretended to go out on a date with squidward, and there was that "I like squidward" joke from one of the later episodes. I mean sure I think it's kind of dumb to argue over a cartoon characters sexuality, hell I meant it as a joke when I first said it. Still didn't stop my 6 year old brain from shipping a sea sponge and a sea star.
> 
> Also the musical has this really cute and sweet song called "I guess I miss you." which is a duet between spongebob and patrick and honestly I thought it was pretty gay but whatever its cartoons who cares.


While Spingebob is probably asexuated, he is gendered, so he can be gay


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wait...there's actually people who think Spongebob isn't gay? I'm offended!



This proves that he’s obviously not straight XD


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Pronouns. In many cultures getting  pronouns wrong isn’t as offensive as it is in the west. In fact, quite a bit of transgender people will keep using the pronouns assigned by their biological sex because they feel like they shouldn’t erase their entire identity of who they were before. Thailand is pretty big on this apparently. Transgender people literally call themselves ladyboy over there XD which would be considered very offensive here.
> 
> I’ll do my best to use the pronouns that the individual wants me to use, but if I get it wrong a few times please don’t get offended. Pronouns aren’t that important. I’ve been called by the wrong biological prononoun quite a bit throughout my life and I didn’t flip out over it because accidents happen.There are so many other things to worry about like getting beaten and being thrown into trash cans for just coming across gay.


On one side, I kinda agree, but on the other, there are people who, as said above, will intentionally go for mispronouncing things just out of spite or malice, which can get rather hurtful. So, I think there's a certain golden middle - it's silly to be permanently confrontational over pronouns regardless of context of the situation, but it's also crappy to weaponize pronouns for harming people, and since that practice exists, the "pronoun paranoia" is at least somewhat justified.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> On one side, I kinda agree, but on the other, there are people who, as said above, will intentionally go for mispronouncing things just out of spite or malice, which can get rather hurtful. So, I think there's a certain golden middle - it's silly to be permanently confrontational over pronouns regardless of context of the situation, but it's also crappy to weaponize pronouns for harming people, and since that practice exists, the "pronoun paranoia" is at least somewhat justified.



Well the people who intentially do it is their business. If they want to believe they aren’t a woman, a man ect... it’s their right to believe that. I personally don’t agree with purposely using pronouns to hurt people but for me personally, it was never hurtful when people maliciously did it to me. I don’t give power to these words but I can understand why people would be hurt if somebody doesn’t acknowledge it. But what people don’t realize is that not everybody is going to agree on who you are as a person,your actions and your choices and that is normal for each and every human being. Your family and friends may not ever use your pronouns but that’s doesnt mean they don’t love you. If they do it maliciously that’s one thing but if they disagree with it it’s another thing.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Well the people who intentially do it is their business. If they want to believe they aren’t a woman, a man ect... it’s their right to believe that. I personally don’t agree with purposely using pronouns to hurt people but for me personally, it was never hurtful when people maliciously did it to me. I don’t give power to these words but I can understand why people would be hurt if somebody doesn’t acknowledge it. But what people don’t realize is that not everybody is going to agree on who you are as a person,your actions and your choices and that is normal for each and every human being. Your family and friends may not ever use your pronouns but that’s doesnt mean they don’t love you. If they do it maliciously that’s one thing but if they disagree with it it’s another thing.


If someone purposefully invalidates your identity and core as a person they love you conditionally and are serking you to change who you are for them. A trans person cannot change anymore than my cis ass can. 

It would be like my family trying to imasculate me on a daily basis. All day. And then having to put up with it from the general public all day. 

I actually get misgendered over the phone because of my voice, so I know how discomforting it can be. If I had to live with that day in and day out it would put me back into depression. Slap some body dysphoria on that and oooooh boy.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Well the people who intentially do it is their business. If they want to believe they aren’t a woman, a man ect... it’s their right to believe that. I personally don’t agree with purposely using pronouns to hurt people but for me personally, it was never hurtful when people maliciously did it to me. I don’t give power to these words but I can understand why people would be hurt if somebody doesn’t acknowledge it. But what people don’t realize is that not everybody is going to agree on who you are as a person,your actions and your choices and that is normal for each and every human being. Your family and friends may not ever use your pronouns but that’s doesnt mean they don’t love you. If they do it maliciously that’s one thing but if they disagree with it it’s another thing.


I don't necessarily share your outlook, but I respect it .u.


----------



## Rant (Apr 3, 2019)

I work homercae and hospice. So many people are upset that I'm not Christan, like you can't be a caring compassionate person unless you blindly worship the same God as them. And it ranges from mild concern to outright rage when you turn down going to their Church. Like, Im sorry but I work the weekend so no, I can't go.

TL;DR not joining their cult makes ppl mad. :/


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> If someone purposefully invalidates your identity and core as a person they love you conditionally and are serking you to change who you are for them. A trans person cannot change anymore than my cis ass can.
> 
> It would be like my family trying to imasculate me on a daily basis. All day. And then having to put up with it from the general public all day.
> 
> I actually get misgendered over the phone because of my voice, so I know how discomforting it can be. If I had to live with that day in and day out it would put me back into depression. Slap some body dysphoria on that and oooooh boy.



Yes I understand your perspective. It’s just for me personally it doesn’t bother me despite it happening to me (quite a bit) XD. I’ll give another example but this time it won’t be gender or pronouns.For me, people can invalidate my disability as well. In fact they do it all the time and say that I’m not retarded enough to be autistic. But I think to myself, just because they don’t believe autism is real or that I’m not autistic, doesn’t mean they hate me as a person. With gender I think it can be similar. Just because somebody doesn’t think you are a boy or a girl doesn’t mean they hate you as a human being. They just disagree with you. They may be wrong but life goes on.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I don't necessarily share your outlook, but I respect it .u.



Thanks for the respect and the conversation. A lot of people flip out about talking about this stuff so it’s good to actually have a conversation about it for once.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Yeesh. Being in EMS I know quite a bit of Police Officers. Our department in our area is extremely diverse. A lesbian is the spokesperson and one of the head detectives for our department. There is a trans officer that I know of, and as far as race goes it's a melting pot. Dont get me wrong, there are definitely officers that are bad and cause issues that are highlighted, but to say all cops are bastards... well, that's just complete ignorance.



Thankyou for saying this.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> I've had a date once that got offended that I insisted on paying for dinner. My parents raised a gentlemen, but if that's 'toxic masculinity' then bitch pay for your damn self and never talk to me again lol



I don’t think toxic masculinity means that by definition . From what I heard it’s basically traits that are forced on dudes when they are young that make them feel like shit. For example, “Man up! Don’t cry! You’re acting like a sissy ect...”. 

Toxic femininity exists too and I think that girl had some toxic femininity to expect you to pay XD. Glad you put your foot down. When you date you need to be equal and if she isn’t prepared to be equal and pay for her share that’s not cool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I don’t think toxic masculinity means that by definition . From what I heard it’s basically traits that are forced on dudes when they are young that make them feel like shit. For example, “Man up! Don’t cry! You’re acting like a sissy ect...”.
> 
> Toxic femininity exists too and I think that girl had some toxic femininity *to expect you to pay* XD. Glad you put your foot down. When you date you need to be equal and if she isn’t prepared to be equal and pay for her share that’s not cool.



I think he was complaining that the girl wanted to pay for her half of the meal; he wanted to pay for it all himself, so he took to the internets to call her a bitch. x3 

I think some girls don't like boys paying for everything, because they are concerned that it gives the boy the impression that he is 'owed' something.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I don’t think toxic masculinity means that by definition . From what I heard it’s basically traits that are forced on dudes when they are young that make them feel like shit. For example, “Man up! Don’t cry! You’re acting like a sissy ect...”.
> 
> Toxic femininity exists too and I think that girl had some toxic femininity to expect you to pay XD. Glad you put your foot down. When you date you need to be equal and if she isn’t prepared to be equal and pay for her share that’s not cool.





Fallowfox said:


> I think he was complaining that the girl wanted to pay for her half of the meal; he wanted to pay for it all himself, so he took to the internets to call her a bitch. x3
> 
> I think some girls don't like boys paying for everything, because they are concerned that it gives the boy the impression that he is 'owed' something.


Pretty much. She was wanting to split the bill. Anon was having none of it apparently.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

One time I went to an anime convention with some friends,  while walking through the con i meet this Sakura Card Captor cosplayer, I told her that she looked pretty good in that outfit, she laughed and we started chatting for a bit, after that she told me she was going to participate in the cosplaying contest and that it wasn't gonna start until a few hours later, then she asked me if I wanted to walk around the con with her while the contest started, I forgot about the BrosB4Hoes mantra and dumped my friends for this girl.

While walking around the con we started talking about anime like total losers and eventually she asked me if I liked Sakura, I told her I haven't watched it in years but that I liked what I remembered, then tragedy happened, I asked "btw what happened to Sakura's mom? I don't remember seeing her in the show" she got visibly upset and said "She's dead!" and then she walked away never to be seen again.

On the bright side I bought a cool Jolteon plushie in that con.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 3, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> One time I went to an anime convention with some friends,  while walking through the con i meet this Sakura Card Captor cosplayer, I told her that she looked pretty good in that outfit, she laughed and we started chatting for a bit, after that she told me she was going to participate in the cosplaying contests and that it wasn't gonna start until a few hours later, then she asked me if I wanted to walk around the con with her while the contest started, I forgot about the BrosB4Hoes mantra and dumped my friends for this girl.
> 
> While walking around the con we started talking about anime like total losers and eventually she asked me if I liked Sakura, I told her I haven't watched it in years but that I liked what I remembered, then tragedy happened, I asked "btw what happened to Sakura's mon? I don't remember seeing her in the show" she got visibly upset and said "She's dead!" and then she walked away never to bee seen again.
> 
> On the bright side I bought a cool Jolteon plushie in that con.



Plotwist: The girl was sakura


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Plotwist: The girl was sakura


Mmmm... that's crazy enough to be possible, hope I don't get turned into a card one of these days


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

Is that the cartoon with the tiny toy lion?


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 3, 2019)

Whenever a terrorist attack happens, the huge double standard about how the suspect should be profiled regarding their background, race, religion, etc, and the urgent response to change laws to appease a partisan while ignoring other factors, and everyone else on social media does as well and starts arguing about race and guns being bad. That kind of shit offends me.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is that the cartoon with the tiny toy lion?


Yeah, and apparently it has a true form


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113396583515742208


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113396583515742208


Fact check by the way, she was into the hardcore Alex Jones shit. The reaction was over the top in some cases, but the far right tried to turn that into propoganda by picking put the nuttier responses and downplaying some of the shit she was posting or following in hopes of radicalizing centrists and conservatives.

Other lovely posts from the twitter user Mikazuki cites include;


Spoiler: Warning, biggoted crap within. 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113447795359408130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113474297086001152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113460250965884928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113401715221508096



The last is some blatant NeoNazi shit, which is just lovely.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fact check by the way, she was into the hardcore Alex Jones shit. The reaction was over the top in some cases, but the far right tried to turn that into propoganda by picking put the nuttier responses and downplaying some of the shit she was posting or following in hopes of radicalizing centrists and conservatives.
> 
> Other lovely posts from the twitter user Mikazuki cites include;
> 
> ...


>He is a neonazi
>He must be lying

That's cute but it's still facts


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fact check by the way, she was into the hardcore Alex Jones shit. The reaction was over the top in some cases, but the far right tried to turn that into propoganda by picking put the nuttier responses and downplaying some of the shit she was posting or following in hopes of radicalizing centrists and conservatives.
> 
> Other lovely posts from the twitter user Mikazuki cites include;
> 
> ...



you know alex jones is big on the 'tech companies are evil monopolies we whould destroy them' thing. just like you (;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2019)

Here is what I noticed from you. When there is something that makes you look bad, you just brush it off as fake news because I can tell you can't defend the shit the far-left does. 
One would think a person such as yourself would understand the difference between bias vs factual reporting. That is why websites like mediabias.com makes that distinction. 

News media can have bias and selectively choose the news they report but as long as the facts still true, you can't discredit them purely on that.

So please.. that shit wont work on me


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

We can add fact checking to the list of things that unreasonable offend people.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> We can add fact checking to the list of things that unreasonable offend people.


You only gave facts about Lord Scrumpington that's it. Thank you for your hardwork

can you give us facts about Terese Nielsen or you can't? 

Funny
https://twitter.com/LordScrump/status/1113396583515742208


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 3, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fact check by the way, she was into the hardcore Alex Jones shit. The reaction was over the top in some cases, but the far right tried to turn that into propoganda by picking put the nuttier responses and downplaying some of the shit she was posting or following in hopes of radicalizing centrists and conservatives.
> 
> Other lovely posts from the twitter user Mikazuki cites include;
> 
> ...


Dude, she didnt dervere all this crap from them. She was only expressing her own beliefs. Theres nothing wrong with that. You don't go and tell her off just because her views doesnt agree with yours. All these hate messages for what? She didnt hurt anyone. She only stated her opinion thats all. At the end of the day, this whole drama is stupid and pointless.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113288270421516288


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Apr 3, 2019)

Earning money is offensive to poor people


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 3, 2019)

Let's try to get back on topic...

Remember when people made a huge shitshow about a fricking puddle in the PS4 Spiderman game? Lol


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

I'll start with her follows most of them are pretty centered or MTG related, but then you start getting into some of the more, eccentric follows...
https://twitter.com/dahboo7
A general conspiracy theorist.

https://twitter.com/DRUDGE_REPORT
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/drudge-report/
Just flat out far right propaganda.

https://twitter.com/Project_Veritas
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/project-veritas/
Another far right extremist who uses cleverly edited soundbites to create false information and fake news.

https://twitter.com/MyAmerica120
Scrolling down past the channel updates gets you to some unpleasant Islamophobic and Alt-Right posts.

https://twitter.com/DavidWolfe
This man hopefully needs no introduction.

https://twitter.com/jonrappoport
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/goodgopher/
Another far right fake news site.

https://twitter.com/ActivistPost
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/activist-post/
Tinfoil hat territory.

https://twitter.com/truthstreamnews
More conspiracy theories.

https://twitter.com/libertytarian
Infowars. Should not need further explanation.

https://twitter.com/davidicke
Conspiracy Theorist

https://twitter.com/Sparky193879324
General Far Right page.

https://twitter.com/RT_America
Russian Propoganda

https://twitter.com/BlacklistedNews
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/blacklisted-news/
More Conspiracy Shit

https://twitter.com/tzmglobal
A far right crazy that mentions the redpill shit only a few posts in. Please don't make me explain what that means.

https://twitter.com/realroguenews
Far Right Conspiracy and Fake News.

https://twitter.com/_preppers
Preppers aren't all nuts, but it generally trends that way.

https://twitter.com/412Anon87
Right Wing Conspiracy Theory

https://twitter.com/MrNamelessOne
Alt Right Conspiracy, including the age old soros shit.

https://twitter.com/DavidSereda
What the fuck even......

I hope we can stop here.

Just a reminder

I said;


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Fact check by the way, she was into the hardcore Alex Jones shit.* The reaction was over the top in some cases,*



Y'all;


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Now could y'all please explain to the class why you think people you know are NeoNazis are a credible source of information?


----------



## yuki987 (Apr 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Let's try to get back on topic...
> 
> Remember when people made a huge shitshow about a fricking puddle in the PS4 Spiderman game? Lol
> View attachment 58730



They still cried when it was shown there was no downgrade just done differently in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Now could y'all please explain to the class why you think people you know are NeoNazis are a credible source of information?


Oh I'm sorry, if I counted correctly
The left have done more fake news

Shall we we begin?


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2019)

I've come across some artists online who are rather touchy about attempting to be friendly or even just commenting on their artwork.
There was a guy who was otherwise pretty friendly who blocked me because I was being 'annoying' with comments (my comments were always positive and reasonable, and I only occasionally made them and on individual artworks.)

I have nothing against him. I suppose there are just some touchy people around.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2019)

Hmm, 

_"The dumbest thing's people get offended/upset over"_

If I said apostrophe misuse, would that be hypocritical?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 4, 2019)

Recent discussion has reminded me of two new ones :V

1) “Nazis fuck off”. Literally those three words are... controversial now? To the point people have advocated protesting conventions for literally just telling Nazis to fuck off? To migrate away from social media platforms that take this stance? Harassment / DOX campaigns against people who’ve made comprehensive blocklists for people who’d rather not have them on their feed?
2) Wolfenstein. See above: A game about fighting occult / mad science Nazis has become controversial and “political” and “SJW bullshit” and the like?

I think the peak example of this is probably when Notch was given a simple and easy PR gimme of “Hey dude just say Nazis are bad, no qualifiers or anything just ‘Nazis are bad’” and he not only failed to do that, not only went on a rant about how he “knew what the Alt-Left was trying to get him to do”, but then even went on so far as to ramble about how he’d rather be a Fascist than another globalist. Like, even former users on here banned for advocating ethnic cleansing and holocaust denial have been able to clear the low hurdle of “Say Nazis are bad”.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 4, 2019)

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník @Mikazuki Marazhu @Anon Raccoon 

You're just going to get that thread closed...couldn't you just go argue in pms?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> @Misha Bordiga Zahradník @Mikazuki Marazhu @Anon Raccoon
> 
> You're just going to get that thread closed...couldn't you just go argue in pms?


I'll let this shit go. 

I'll just continue to post things here about stupid things that *triggers* people :3


----------



## Faexie (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh god this is becoming a trollfest


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 4, 2019)

I remember on instagram some QuIrKy user who posted a screenshot of a tweet on twitter about the words "e-girl" and "thot" and that apparently its offensive.....

Sweetie who shat into your brain

Both boys and girls use the words above, I swear people on instagram and twitter feel threatened and offended by everything.

Its not even used in a serious way •_•


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Oh god this is becoming a trollfest


Mhm this is what happens when someone creates a thread with a volatile title it will devolve into a trollfest.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Oh god this is becoming a trollfest


It was always a troll fest on Mikazuki's part. This thread was started as bait in the first place. I do appreciate the people who tried to take it somewhere else. 


Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh I'm sorry, if I counted correctly
> The left have done more fake news
> 
> Shall we we begin?


That deflection was......less than graceful.


----------



## yuki987 (Apr 4, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Mhm this is what happens when someone creates a thread with a volatile title it will devolve into a trollfest.



Ah yes the typical blame others because people here I've noticed are too dumb to ignore troll's here.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

People get nuclear levels of pissed when you decline their expires coupons. I've recieved threats of violence over that. 

Then there is the lovely card regardless of age policy. People don't seem to realize they are supposed to carry their driver's license on them while driving, and get upset when I stick to the store policy. My job isn't worth a pack of newports....


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2019)

yuki987 said:


> Ah yes the typical blame others because people here I've noticed are too dumb to ignore troll's here.


I just simply posted a *recent* trending news on twitter and I genuinely believe it's stupid for people to shun good art because the artist dont align with their ideology.

But someone has to be soooo defensive about it.

But maybe I should've expected this

I forgot we have someone here is only ever good at character assassination


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)

People get really pissed when you limit how much of a product you can buy at a retail store. Especially couponers. Like no, you can't  buy all 50 of my store's bottles of detergent and leave my other customers with none.


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 4, 2019)

I remember back in the days where some ppl can get easily offended by Dead or Alive 3. They are like “Oh these womens are overly sexualize.” Demanding to tone down or completely censor it. That basically defeats the purpose of the game and ruins the gameplay. Political Correctness and gaming do not mix. Here’s my advice. If you don’t like what you see, then don’t play it. End of story. This is japan we are talking about. Their cultures are different than our.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> People get nuclear levels of pissed when you decline their expires coupons. I've recieved threats of violence over that.


 Mmmm... this gave me an idea, maybe we should try to make a retail horror story thread one of these days


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 4, 2019)

A co worker once got bothered because I would wear the same pair of shoes all the time. If they were dirty or anything I would understand. But seeing as they were pretty normal I never got why he was upset at them.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 4, 2019)

Whimsycal said:


> A co worker once got bothered because I would wear the same pair of shoes all the time. If they were dirty or anything I would understand. But seeing as they were pretty normal I never got why he was upset at them.


 And don't you love it when people have like 10 other shoes they don't even wear? lmao


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 4, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1163893090456682


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 4, 2019)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1163893090456682


So I am confusion


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 4, 2019)

I learned that all you have to do is say you like the color blue and someone will try to argue with you how you should like red for x y and z reasons about how that's the right choice, and will go to the extent to destroy you if you don't.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 4, 2019)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> I learned that all you have to do is say you like the color blue and someone will try to argue with you how you should like red for x y and z reasons about how that's the right choice, and will go to the extent to destroy you if you don't.



Ohh I get it now
People try to destroy that furlana gurl


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 4, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Ohh I get it now
> People try to destroy that furlana gurl


 I won't defend her comment about native americans but the extent these people go to ruin someone.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2019)

I always enjoy watching people defend Apple online. Like in Youtube comments.
You gotta be pretty special to defend a company that demands 1500 bucks for a computer with an i3 and a 5400 rpm HDD in 2019


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I always enjoy watching people defend Apple online. Like in Youtube comments.
> You gotta be pretty special to defend a company that demands 1500 bucks for a computer with an i3 and a 5400 rpm HDD in 2019



You have to persuade yourself that those 1500 bucks weren't wasted. ;3


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Apr 4, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I always enjoy watching people defend Apple online. Like in Youtube comments.
> You gotta be pretty special to defend a company that demands 1500 bucks for a computer with an i3 and a 5400 rpm HDD in 2019


 I will say, I think the quality of the OS and optimization is probably the reason why they're priced so high, also the effort they put into the design of their machines. They have a small lineup, so the software runs well on all of their computers vs the fragmented market of windows and linux where everything is not guaranteed to work, or at least correctly. Not saying that justifies the amount they charge for them but if I had the money I'd by a mac any day if I had to go prebuilt.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread makes me sad.


Are you offended by it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Are you offended by it?



I'll tell you after I've stopped crying. ;^;


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 4, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I always enjoy watching people defend Apple online. Like in Youtube comments.
> You gotta be pretty special to defend a company that demands 1500 bucks for a computer with an i3 and a 5400 rpm HDD in 2019


In all honesty, Apple's PCs are pretty damn good professional tools - sure, not the most cutting-edge in terms of hardware, but stable and optimized as heck with their software, which is arguably the most important requirement for any designer/artist/musician/modeler/etc. That's also why they're so widely used in the movie and music industry. Macs are overpriced, but until Windows stops being such a mess of outdated features clashed together, or Linux catches up to the "proprietary software" game, they remain unsurpassed in their niche.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'll tell you after I've stopped crying. ;^;


Me sowwy  *hugso*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread makes me sad.


Hope this funny ape makes you feel better


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 4, 2019)

Closing this down, since it seems to have shifted from posting about things that annoy people, to people actively trying to be annoying.


----------

